# Books to read in the garden.



## Daphne (May 27, 2010)

I'm not averse to books that challenge the intellect or uplift the soul, but come the balmy days of summer I like to sit under the shady trees with something light, effervescent and stimulating - OK, that's the wine sorted, but I want a book to go with it. I'm a romantic at heart; I love Jane Austin and - for all that her books are classics - they also have all the ingredients of a good beach read: love in adversity, engaging characters and thumping good stories with a happy ending. So your recommendations for summer reading please: we are all going to need some.


----------



## J.E.Johnson (Aug 5, 2009)

Daphne - have you ever read Elizabeth Glaskell?  Similar to Jane Austin and writing around the same time period.  Some of her books have been made into BBC miniseries (all the ones I've seen have been very good - North and South (NOT the Civil War drama), Cranford and Wives and Daughters).  Now, I've only read North and South, but I liked it very much.  Where Jane Austin has the whimsical, fairy tale drama leading up to her happy ending, Glaskell's trials and tribulations are much more gritty and realistic, and we still get that happy ending.  Give North and South a try, I think you'll like it.  And very appropriate for the garden .
-Jenna


----------



## Shayne Parkinson (Mar 19, 2010)

I'll second the recommendation for Elizabeth Gaskell. I've read _Cranford_, _Wives and Daughters_ and _North and South_, and enjoyed them all. They're grittier than Austen, as JE said, and deal with people further down the social scale. _Cranford_ is the most Austen-like of them, I'd say. But they do all have happy endings 

You might also enjoy Mary Stewart's mystery/romances. She wrote quite a few! The only one I've read is _The Ivy Tree_, which I enjoyed very much. Very clever plotting, and nice scene setting.

Georgette Heyer is an author I'm only familiar with by name, but her "Regency Romances" are very popular.

For something a little different: I love the gentle, herb garden scenes in Ellis Peters' _Cadfael_ books, and she has good stories, too!


----------



## Karma Kindle (Jul 27, 2009)

Wicked Plants by Amy Stewart is a perfect garden book...

http://www.amazon.com/Wicked-Plants-ebook/dp/B003I83EI6/ref=sr_1_3?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=books&qid=1276424278&sr=8-3


----------



## Daphne (May 27, 2010)

Karma Kindle said:


> Wicked Plants by Amy Stewart is a perfect garden book...
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Wicked-Plants-ebook/dp/B003I83EI6/ref=sr_1_3?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=books&qid=1276424278&sr=8-3


Nice! I even love the cover.


----------



## Neekeebee (Jan 10, 2009)

I didn't read this in the garden,but I think it would be a good one for garden-reading. There is a little conflict, a little romance, a little magic, and a temperamental apple tree. And it's also a "bargain" at $4.69: 









Happy reading!

N


----------



## MariaESchneider (Aug 1, 2009)

I thought about listing my favorites (Elizabeth Peters for cozy mysteries, John Levitt for urban fantasy) but I think I'll pull from the books that I *haven't* read yet, but are on my list of lazy summer days.

Embers by Laurie Bickle  (Urban Fantasy)

Three Men on the Bummel (I do not even know what a Bummel is)

YA:  Robert Muchamore  CHERUB series.  I think Cherub is the first in the series.

Hoping that Jonathan Lenahan a YA writer has a new one out soon too.

Also need to read Kaye C. Hill's cozy, The Fall Girl.  (Mystery cozy--great series.)


----------



## J.E.Johnson (Aug 5, 2009)

Karma Kindle - I love Wicked Plants!!! Got it for my dad for Christmas, but I read through it before giving it to him - now I tread carefully near our black locust tree .
-Jenna


----------



## CNDudley (May 14, 2010)

I third Elizabeth Gaskell! Loved WIVES AND DAUGHTERS and NORTH AND SOUTH. The BBC productions are also delightful, when you're done reading.

If you don't mind YA, Robin McKinley's BEAUTY (a retelling of Beauty and the Beast) is one of my all-time favorite books, and I also loved her THE BLUE SWORD and THE HERO AND THE CROWN. Adventure, wonderful characters, romance, happy endings. Yum.


----------



## MLPMom (Nov 27, 2009)

I really liked the Forgotten Garden by Kate Morton. Not so much romance as a little mystery and just a really good story, plus there is a garden in it.


----------



## Margaret (Jan 1, 2010)

MLPMom said:


> I really liked the Forgotten Garden by Kate Morton. Not so much romance as a little mystery and just a really good story, plus there is a garden in it.


I second the recommendation on this one. It was one of my beach reads for last summer and really enjoyed it!


----------



## Daphne (May 27, 2010)

Three Men in a Boat is one of my favorite books, but I've never read Three Men on the Bummel, so this is definitely one for me. Will let you know what the Bummel is when I work it out!

Update: Can't find Bummel in the Oxford English Dictionary, but as far as I can tell, going "on the Bummel" more or less means going on a road trip with nothing fixed except the finishing date. Perhaps one for the thread on words that should be in the dictionary.


----------



## Shayne Parkinson (Mar 19, 2010)

Daphne said:


> Three Men in a Boat is one of my favorite books, but I've never read Three Men on the Bummel, so this is definitely one for me. Will let you know what the Bummel is when I work it out!
> 
> Update: Can't find Bummel in the Oxford English Dictionary, but as far as I can tell, going "on the Bummel" more or less means going on a road trip with nothing fixed except the finishing date. Perhaps one for the thread on words that should be in the dictionary.


I found "Bummel" in the complete OED:
[G. _bummel _a stroll, _bummeln _to stroll]
*A.* _n_. A leisurely stroll or journey. *B.* _v. intr._ To stroll or wander in a leisurely fashion. Hence *bummelling* _vbl. n._, wandering, sauntering.


----------



## vickir (Jan 14, 2009)

These are some great recommendations. I loved the Cranford DVDs.


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

The Rubaiyat of Omar Khayyam, of course.

"A Book of Verses underneath the Bough,
A Jug of Wine, a Loaf of Bread--and Thou
Beside me singing in the Wilderness--
Oh, Wilderness were Paradise enow!"


----------



## Candee15 (Jan 31, 2010)

Neekeebee said:


> I didn't read this in the garden,but I think it would be a good one for garden-reading. There is a little conflict, a little romance, a little magic, and a temperamental apple tree. And it's also a "bargain" at $4.69:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh! I wanted to recommend this book <g>. It's a perfect garden read. I haven't read the author's other two books but intend to when my TBR pile gets a bit lower.

Lynn


----------



## Daphne (May 27, 2010)

Shayne Parkinson said:


> I found "Bummel" in the complete OED:
> [G. _bummel _a stroll, _bummeln _to stroll]
> *A.* _n_. A leisurely stroll or journey. *B.* _v. intr._ To stroll or wander in a leisurely fashion. Hence *bummelling* _vbl. n._, wandering, sauntering.


Interesting. Mine is the concise dictionary; perhaps I need to invest in the more expansive version. I'll go off for a bummel and think about it - great word!


----------



## JumpingShip (Jun 3, 2010)

Anything by LaVyrle Spencer is great, but Morning Glory is my favorite of hers. They are the perfect read when you want something where the characters have depth, but it is still a romance.


----------



## Neekeebee (Jan 10, 2009)

Candee15 said:


> Oh! I wanted to recommend this book <g>. It's a perfect garden read. I haven't read the author's other two books but intend to when my TBR pile gets a bit lower.
> 
> Lynn


I liked _The Girl Who Chased the Moon_ too but IMHO _Garden Spells_ was better. I'm looking forward to reading her third book!

N


----------



## Daphne (May 27, 2010)

Thanks, Maria, for the recommendation of Three Men on the Bummel - I'm about half way through it, and with glorious sunshine here in Kent today, I will be reading it in the garden - so long as I sit in the shade. Will let you know what I thought of it when I finish. Next I will try Elizabeth Gaskell, as recommended by Jenna and seconded by Shayne. Thanks, everyone!


----------



## Erika (Dec 11, 2009)

The Enchanted April! The version with the pretty cover is actually 2.99$ or something, there's a free Kindle edition here. It's just a happy, uplifting novel full of gorgeous descriptions of nature, Italy in the springtime, and yummy food. I really enjoyed it.


----------



## Daphne (May 27, 2010)

J.E.Johnson said:


> Daphne - have you ever read Elizabeth Glaskell? Similar to Jane Austin and writing around the same time period. Some of her books have been made into BBC miniseries (all the ones I've seen have been very good - North and South (NOT the Civil War drama), Cranford and Wives and Daughters). Now, I've only read North and South, but I liked it very much. Where Jane Austin has the whimsical, fairy tale drama leading up to her happy ending, Glaskell's trials and tribulations are much more gritty and realistic, and we still get that happy ending. Give North and South a try, I think you'll like it. And very appropriate for the garden .
> -Jenna


Just read the sample for Cranford - I'm hooked! I like the gentle wit and observation - Jane Austin with added spice.


----------



## lorezskyline (Apr 19, 2010)

Maybe The Jeeves stories by P G Wodehouse always seem like a summer read to me and you can get the collection for Kindle for $1.16 if you haven't already read them.  I usually tend to head off for Fantasy Land in the summer with Terry Pratchett, David Eddings etc.


----------



## Daphne (May 27, 2010)

I have finished reading Three Men on the Bummel! For anyone who read Three Men In a Boat - Montmorency has disappeared and J has acquired a wife with the improbable name of Elthelbertha. I would recommend this book for it's gentle wit and shrewd observation of human nature. However, for anyone that wants an actual story, this is probably not a good choice. The book is just a collection of anecdotes loosely linked to a cycling trip. It is also worth bearing in mind that it was first published in 1889, so it does have an old-fashioned gentry feel to it that will appeal to some and not to others. Thanks for the recommendation, I had fun with this.


----------



## MariaESchneider (Aug 1, 2009)

Daphne said:


> I have finished reading Three Men on the Bummel! For anyone who read Three Men In a Boat - Montmorency has disappeared and J has acquired a wife with the improbable name of Elthelbertha. I would recommend this book for it's gentle wit and shrewd observation of human nature. However, for anyone that wants an actual story, this is probably not a good choice. The book is just a collection of anecdotes loosely linked to a cycling trip. It is also worth bearing in mind that it was first published in 1889, so it does have an old-fashioned gentry feel to it that will appeal to some and not to others. Thanks for the recommendation, I had fun with this.


Thanks for coming back and posting feedback. I haven't gotten to it yet, but there are definitely times when I like books that are just about life--or traveling through it; the little things. I like to read books like that when I'm traveling and can't concentrate too heavily and/or get interrupted frequently!

Maria


----------



## Daphne (May 27, 2010)

MariaESchneider said:


> Thanks for coming back and posting feedback. I haven't gotten to it yet, but there are definitely times when I like books that are just about life--or traveling through it; the little things. I like to read books like that when I'm traveling and can't concentrate too heavily and/or get interrupted frequently!
> 
> Maria


I must admit that I had a smile one my face the whole time I was reading this. It is definitely a book that can be picked up and put down and always enjoyed - there isn't a thread to lose. My favourite anecdote was the one about the officious friend who insists on overhauling the reluctant J's bicycle - almost destroying it in the process. Dare I say, I've received unsolicited practical "help" like this in the past - I just checked; I still have the pieces in the shed...


----------



## Kindle Convert (Nov 8, 2008)

Margaret said:


> I second the recommendation on this one. It was one of my beach reads for last summer and really enjoyed it!


I recommend this too! Great read!


----------



## Daphne (May 27, 2010)

Kindle Convert said:


> I recommend this too! Great read!


Since I've had three recommendations for "The Forgotten Garden", I've just been to check it out. I love this cover version.


----------



## HelenSmith (Mar 17, 2010)

Have you read the Mapp and Lucia books? I haven't and all my cultured witty friends rave about them. The link provides all six books the first book for $8.66 inc. VAT (I'm in the UK, too). Actually, I think I have talked myself into buying this edition...[Edit - the review above the product description says "The six Lucia novels form a kind of epic portrait of striving gone mad, and it's good to have them appearing once again" which is rather misleading. This is the first book in the series, not all six books - so not quite the amazing deal I imagined it was!]

I hadn't even heard of Three Men on the Bummel. I read Three Men in a Boat years ago.

Hope you are enjoying your reading in your garden in Kent. I'm in London and I have been reading in my garden today. It's sizzlingly sunny - heavenly.


----------



## Daphne (May 27, 2010)

Hallo Helen. Nice to think of another English lady sitting in her garden enjoying books and the sunshine. I've been loving the hot weather - and just as well for me too, because my silly boiler has just broken down for about the sixth time this year, so it's been cold showers all round. Very bracing. Will check out Mapp and Lucia.


----------



## HelenSmith (Mar 17, 2010)

Very bracing!

Hope you enjoy Mapp and Lucia. I downloaded the sample and liked the look of it. I ended up downloading Diary of a Nobody and re-reading half of that last night while I was poking around for recommendations.


----------



## Daphne (May 27, 2010)

HelenSmith said:


> Very bracing!
> 
> Hope you enjoy Mapp and Lucia. I downloaded the sample and liked the look of it. I ended up downloading Diary of a Nobody and re-reading half of that last night while I was poking around for recommendations.


Off topic - but as you are in the UK too - have you noticed that kindle boards goes down at about 9.15 am each day, or is it just me? It may be that this is the wee, small hours in US and the time they do maintenance.


----------



## HelenSmith (Mar 17, 2010)

No, I hadn't noticed.  I'll try and remember to check tomorrow.


----------



## TC Beacham (Nov 23, 2009)

I agree that GARDEN SPELLS is a good one for the garden!

Two others that come to mind are SAVING CEECEE HONEYCUTT and MRS. WHALEY & HER CHARLESTON GARDEN.

A garden is a wonerful place to read!!


----------

